# casse-croûte - genre



## Kolan

Nicomon said:


> PS: casse-croûte est masculin


C'est comment je l'ai appris, au féminin. Mais, je pense que les deux formes coexistent, et ce n'est pas exclusivement au Canada.

*Activities*
 Boufferie Oui Oui Oui Inc *(La) Casse-Croute. *11400, 1E Avenue, Saint-Georges. Driving directions: To Here | From Here. 3. Restaurant Patrick Tam *...*
 events.canada.com/Act/Search/Map/?venueid=2041088 - 58k -

*Actualités régionales : La Province découvrez toute l'actualité ...*
 16 oct 2008 *...* oo A Mons, un minimum de 5€ pour *la casse-croûte* · oo PASS Frameries: entretien exclusif  avec Fonck · oo Le Prince Laurent inaugure Energy *...*
www.laprovince.be/la_une/details/mons/2008/10/16/article_mons_association_de_malfaiteu.shtml -

*Vieux-Montréal – Fiche d'un bâtiment*
*...* tandis que l'ancien local de la place d'Youville, occupé par *une casse- croûte* pendant les années 1960 et 1970,  demeure toujours vacant. *...*
www.vieux.montreal.qc.ca/inventaire/fiches/fiche_bat.php?num=7&sec=k - 36k -

*Hôtel AB Skipper, Hotel Barcelone, Hotel Espagne*
*...* expériences qui peuvent vous arriver pendant Votre séjour... d'une véritable expérience gastronomique jusqu'au arriver à *la casse-croûte* la plus légère. *...*
 abskipper.barcelonahotels.it/hotel-fr.html - 17k -

*VTT : Col du Potat, Par le Bois des Milières, le 11 octobre 2008*
*La casse-croûte* au sommet est bien apprécié, l'air est doux et la sieste bienvenue... Mais on ne traîne pas trop quand même et entamons la descente dans un *...*
www.vttour.fr/sorties/dent-d-arclusaz,1702.html - 31k 

*Lg 08 France
*by Caitlin Marquis, Sara O'Rourke, Andrea Halpern ...
*La Casse Croute O*, pi. Emma Cave, next to the tourist office, stands out from other sandwich shops with excellent bread and creative combinations. *...*
 books.google.ca/books?isbn=0312374534*..*

*Retour de l'hôtel Grand Playa  Turquesa*
 Premièrement, il est un bar, *une casse-croûte* et un à-la-carte. Le matin dès 5h30 il offre des déjeuner continentaux jusqu’à 9h30. *...*
 voyageforum.com/voyage/cuba_retour_hotel_grand_playa_turquesa_D404907/ - 118k -


----------



## Punky Zoé

Bonjour

En français de France c'est *un* casse-croûte, sauf traduction approximative ou erreur de frappe .


----------



## June Apple

Ah ben tiens, j'ai toujours dit "_un casse-croûte_", au masculin, sans me poser de questions. On en apprend tous les jours!
Edit : mais j'ai beau y repenser, _casse-croûte_ au féminin me paraît bien étrange...


----------



## itka

En France, il n'y a pas de doute, c'est *UN* casse-croûte... mais il est possible qu'ailleurs ce casse-croûte devienne une...collation.


----------



## Maître Capello

Le contexte de tes exemples semble indiquer qu'il s'agit principalement de *fautes de frappe* (des adjectifs ou participes passés se rapportant à _casse-croûte_ sont au masculin) ou de *textes mal traduits *par des non francophones voire même des traducteurs automatiques (fautes de français grossières).


----------



## tilt

D'accord avec Me Capello. Le TLFi ne laisse aucun doute :


> *CASSE-CROÛTE*, subst. masc.


----------



## Nicomon

Je vote aussi pour la faute de frappe ou les traductions grossières. 

Je rappelle au passage que j'ai moi-même fait remarquer à Kolan dans ce fil "_casse croûte est masculin_". 
Je ne me souviens pas avoir entendu *une* casse-croûte nulle part au Québec. 

Je vais casser *la* croûte... *au* (et non à la) casse-croûte (un casse-croûte est en quelque sorte un bistroquet, un petit resto-café)


> [Québec]  Petit restaurant où l’on prend des repas légers, qu’on peut apporter. Manger dans* un *casse-croûte.



Un casse-croûte est aussi une collation.  Mais dans le contexte, on parlait du petit restau.  En fait, pour être exact, Kolan faisant référence à une "binerie", ce qui en France serait peut-être un boui-boui. 


> [Québec] [Familier]  Restaurant populaire où la nourriture est bon marché. Manger dans une binerie.


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

Bien sûr, _*casse-croûte*_ est un sustantif masculin, et pas seulement parce que les dicos l'indiquent tel, mais par raison grammaticale : ce mot composé d'un verbe et d'un COD joint par tiret est, de par sa construction, un neutre, donc un masculin grammatical.


----------



## Kolan

Merci pour une discussion et le verdict unanime  C'est au masculin, hors de tout doute... sauf que les fautes de frappe sont, quand même, nombreuses (je n'en ai pas joint, évidemment, toute la gamme), et ça inclut aussi les noms de commerces enrégistrés.

Pourtant, au Québec, comme je peux remarquer, il y a une legère tendance de "féminiser" les noms dont le genre grammatical n'est pas, parfois, assez clair. P.ex., on dit (et écrit) ici "la job", contrairement à l'usage français de France.


----------



## Punky Zoé

Pour ce qui est des noms de commerce, il ne faut pas écarter la possibilité d'un choix délibéré de féminiser, pour une raison qui échappe à ceux qui ne sont pas dans la confidence.


----------



## Nicomon

Kolan said:


> Pourtant, au Québec, comme je peux remarquer, il y a une legère tendance de "féminiser" les noms dont le genre grammatical n'est pas, parfois, assez clair. P.ex., on dit (et écrit) ici "la job", contrairement à l'usage français de France.


 C'est vrai dans le cas de "une job" (quoiqu'on ne l'écrit pas vraiment) mais pas dans le cas de "casse-croûte".

Punky... je crois que tu soulèves un bon point.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Bonsoir,

Je confirme qu'au moins dans le cas de cet hôtel de Barcelone il s'agit d'une traduction plus que douteuse (On voit qu'ils ne connaissent pas WR).

Dans votre premier exemple le (La) va avec Boufferie et non avec Casse-croûte

Pour le lien savoyard (il faut bien que je defende mes couleurs) le mot _pause _a été élidé.

Bref... masculin.

Au revoir


----------



## Kolan

Cintia&Martine said:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> Je confirme qu'au moins dans le cas de cet hôtel de Barcelone il s'agit d'une traduction plus que douteuse (On voit qu'ils ne connaissent pas WR).
> 
> Dans votre premier exemple le (La) va avec Boufferie et non avec Casse-croûte
> 
> Pour le lien savoyard (il faut bien que je defende mes couleurs) le mot _pause _a été élidé.
> 
> Bref... masculin.
> 
> Au revoir


D'accord avec vous, mais comment peut-on expliquer
*                                                         André                                                         MASSON                                                     ,                                                     La casse-croûte                                                                                                          ,                                                     1923                                                                                                      *

*                                                     Huile/toile                                                     ,                                                     Painting                                                     ,                                                     25 5/8x31 7/8                                                     in,                                                     65x81                                                     cm                                                 *

http://web.artprice.com/ps/artitem/?id=2998672

?


----------



## tilt

Kolan said:


> D'accord avec vous, mais comment peut-on expliquer
> *                                                         André                                                         MASSON                                                     ,                                                     La casse-croûte                                                                                                          ,                                                     1923                                                                                                      *
> 
> *                                                     Huile/toile                                                     ,                                                     Painting                                                     ,                                                     25 5/8x31 7/8                                                     in,                                                     65x81                                                     cm                                                 *
> 
> http://web.artprice.com/ps/artitem/?id=2998672
> 
> ?


Difficile d'expliquer le titre d'une oeuvre qu'on ne voit pas !


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Je ne vois pas non plus mais je tombe sur une page espagnole... erreur typograhique ?


----------



## Kolan

Cintia&Martine said:


> Dans votre premier exemple le (La) va avec Boufferie et non avec Casse-croûte


Ma faute, mais en voilà un autre exemple

*• La Boule Rouge *Rue des Pierres 52 - 02 511 94 00
*• La Caneva* Rue des Grands Carmes 9 - 02 512 34 47
*• La Capannina *Petite Rue au Beurre 12 - 02 512 05 45
*• *La Casse-Croute Rue du Pépin 22 - 02 511 88 91

http://www.buonissimo.be/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=142&Itemid=84


----------



## Kolan

Cintia&Martine said:


> Je ne vois pas non plus mais je tombe sur une page espagnole... erreur typograhique ?


C'est une autre faute de frappe, hélas!


----------



## Ploupinet

Kolan said:


> D'accord avec vous, mais comment peut-on expliquer
> *                                                         André                                                         MASSON                                                     ,                                                     La casse-croûte                                                                                                          ,                                                     1923                                                                                                      *
> 
> *                                                     Huile/toile                                                     ,                                                     Painting                                                     ,                                                     25 5/8x31 7/8                                                     in,                                                     65x81                                                     cm                                                 *
> 
> http://web.artprice.com/ps/artitem/?id=2998672
> 
> ?


Comme pour pas mal d'autres exemples, à mon avis, avec un jeu de mot sur une femme qui deviendrait la casse-croûte, celle qui casse la croûte peut-être ? 

(Kolan, tu fais une grossière erreur en te basant sur Google, on ne le dira jamais assez !!!)


----------



## itka

En cliquant sur ton dernier lien,http://www.buonissimo.be/index.php?o...=142&Itemid=84 je ne vois pas la toile en question, mais une liste de restaurants, dont celui-ci :


> *• Le Casse-Croute*Rue du Pépin 22 - 02 511 88 91



La faute aurait été corrigée depuis ?


----------



## tilt

itka said:


> En cliquant sur ton dernier lien,http://www.buonissimo.be/index.php?o...=142&Itemid=84 je ne vois pas la toile en question, mais une liste de restaurants, dont celui-ci :
> 
> 
> La faute aurait été corrigée depuis ?


Le webmaster est peut-être un fidèle de WordReference!


----------



## Kolan

tilt said:


> Le webmaster est peut-être un fidèle de WordReference!


Hélas, 

*• La Casse-Croute*Rue du Pépin 22 - 02 511 88 91
http://www.buonissimo.be/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=142&Itemid=84


----------



## CapnPrep

Piotr Ivanovitch said:


> Bien sûr, _*casse-croûte*_ est un sustantif masculin, et pas seulement parce que les dicos l'indiquent tel, mais par raison grammaticale : ce mot composé d'un verbe et d'un COD joint par tiret est, de par sa construction, un neutre, donc un masculin grammatical.


Il y au moins une exception : _garde-robe_. Sans parler des composés épicènes désignant une personne :_ un(e) trouble-fête_, _un(e) rabat-joie_, _un(e) garde-malade_, …


----------

